# GPU Temp Question!!!



## Zeroko (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I was wondering if this is normal.

I have 2 Nvidia 8500 GT's Water cooled and their temperature is around 50-52 Idle. The water cooling is definitely working.

Hit me back guys :tongue:


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Video cards run hot anyway, so that isn't a bad temp. I would of thought it would be a lot lower with water though. The 8600GT I have in now idles about 45C. That is Celsius you're referring to?

edit-that's 45 on air


----------



## Zeroko (Feb 5, 2008)

yeh 50 celcius. but when i play games like crysis it goes up to 70-75 and when i stop playing it goes back down to 50 pretty much straight away


----------



## 420365 (Sep 27, 2008)

Thats weird what cooling system do you have? idk if my hd3870 is just special but it runs at 36 C TOPS with gpu maxed out playing games


----------



## Zeroko (Feb 5, 2008)

i have an aquagate duo viva, basic double gpu water cooling. Maybe its cos the cards are old.


----------



## 420365 (Sep 27, 2008)

could be because you have 2 cards so the heat builds up in the water faster. i think if i get another video card im gonna have it on its own pump and radiator.


----------

